
Millennials love Bitcoin, still don’t trust or understand it: survey - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/9380/millennials-love-bitcoin-dont-trust-it-or-understand-it-survey
======
quirkafleeg3
im a millennial who dispises bitcoin because i understand it perfectly. i
think anyone who actually understands bitcoin would hate it.

~~~
pretfood
I know everything about bitcoin and I love it.

